# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ανεμογεννητρια (ιδιοκατασκευή)

## KALODIAKIAS

να χρησιμοποιησω δυναμο απο αυτοκινητο και να βαλω πτερυγια μηκους 1 μετρο;

μπορειτε να προτεινετε κατι; στην περιοχη μου δεν εχει πολυ αερα θελω κατι για λιγα μποφορ, και γυρο στο 0.5 - 1 αμπερ.

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

*ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΕΩΣ 45-50Α ΟΧΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΤΕΡΟ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΗΣΤΟΝ 2ΜΕΤΡΑ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΩΣ 4 ΠΤΕΡΙΓΙΑ.(ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΙΝΔΙΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ  ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΟΡΙΒΟ) ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΡΓΟ ΑΠΟ 4 ΜΠΟΦΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ.*

----------


## gsmaster

_NIKPAPAZOGLOU μην γραφεις με κεφαλαία και bold
Διάβασε και αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules_

----------


## ts0gl1s

Στο λύκειο είχαμε κατασκευάσει μια ανεμογεννήτρια για το πρόγραμμα Δαίδαλος που γινόταν για τα ΤΕΕ ,η όπια είχε μια σταθερή βάση στο έδαφος και έναν κεντρικό άξονα που περιστρεφόταν με ρουλεμάν ο κεντρικός άξονας συνδεόταν με τον δυναμό του αυτοκίνητου και με 3 πτερύγια τα οποία αποτελούνταν από ένα πλαίσιο ανοξείδωτου σωλήνα το όπιο είχε πλέγμα από σύρμα και σειρές αλουμινίου ο πρόσθετα για βοήθεια στην αντίσταση του αέρα δεν έχω κάποια φωτογραφία από τότε για να στο έδειχνα..

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://nefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/browse...3Kasimatis.pdf

----------


## lastid

Θάνο καλό το pdf, θα το προσθέσω στα links μου επί του θέματος. 
Θέλω επίσης να σε ρωτήσω αν ξέρεις κάτι, το οποίο είναι σχετικό και με την αρχική ερώτηση του topic:

Αναφέρει το pdf ότι οι παραδοσιακοί ανεμόμυλοι τύπου Μυκόνου, αν και εμφανίζουν μεγάλες ροπές λειτουργίας, δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σε ανεμογεννήτριες λόγω των περιορισμένων διαστάσεών τους και και της χαμηλής τους ταχύτητας. Εαν όμως εγώ (ή ο συνονόματός μου kalodiakias) σκοπεύω να κατασκευάσω μία μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια, έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες ανέμου και επιπλέον μπορώ να κατασκευάσω πιο εύκολα μία φτερωτή παραδοσιακού τύπου (λιγότερο βάρος, λιγότερο κόστος, λιγότερη ηχορύπανση, καλύτερη αισθητική κλπ), πιστεύεις ότι θα άξιζε κάτι τέτοιο τον κόπο για να το ψάξει κανείς?

----------


## nikspyr

Άραγε το καπέλο που βάζουν στις καμινάδες των τζακιών θα έκανε δουλειά, τι λέτε;

----------


## ts0gl1s

Για έμενα θα άξιζε άμα είχε τον χρόνο να ασχοληθεί να το έψαχνε και αυτό με τον μηχανισμό της καμινάδας μπορεί να γίνει …… εμείς αυτήν που κατασκευάσαμε ούτε που την δοκιμάσαμε λόγο καταλήψεων

----------


## weather1967

> Άραγε το καπέλο που βάζουν στις καμινάδες των τζακιών θα έκανε δουλειά, τι λέτε;



Δεν νομιζω να εκανε δουλεια το καπελο απο καμιναδα ,γιατι αυτο γυριζει σε καθετη θεση ,δεν ξερω σε οριζοντια θεση που πρεπει να μπει για να δουλεψει ο ελικας αν εχει μεγαλες τριβές.
Γιατι δεν βαζεις ρουλεμάν ? και μιά ντίζα ? για τον ελικα

----------


## -nikos-

ειχα γνωρισει εναν τυπο που στο δευτερο παγκοσμιο πολεμο υπηρετουσε στην λουτβαφε στο τμημα ερευνας και αναπτυξης και 
ειχαμε κατασκευασει μαζι μια γενητρια στο παραθαλασιο εξοχικο του απο δυναμο αυτοκινητου ανατολικου τυπου[παλιο lada]
γιατι οι δυναμο αυτου του τυπου παραγουν ρευμα απο χαμηλα χωρις διεγερση αλλα το πιο σημαντικο ειταν η 
κατασκευη της φτεροτης απο ενισχειμενο πλυεστερα,με πειραματα που ειχαν κανει στην λουτβαφε ειχαν καταλιξει οτι 
ο πιο αποδοτικος σχεδιασμος ειταν ο δυφτερος με τις περισωτερες στροφες και την μεγαλιτερη ροπη ,και οπως μου ειχε εξιγησει ανοτερος θα ειταν με ενα φτερο και αντιβαρο κατι που ειταν ανεφικτο λογο φυγωκεντρισμου

----------


## -nikos-

και να συνεχισω,αμεσως μετα την κατασκευη της ανεμογενητριας προχορισαμε σε μια αλλη κατασκευη που 
πραγματικα ειταν εφιεστατη στην αποτελεσματικοτιτα στην απλοτιτα και στο ποσο οικονομικη σε σχεση με αλλες εγκαταστασεις παραγωγης ενεργειας απο ανανεωσημες πηγες ενεργιας ειναι.
απο τα εργαστιρια της λουτβαφε πριν 70χρονια για πρωτη φωρα δημοσηευση στο διαδικτιο σημερα.
Κατασκευασαμε λιπων μια φτερωτη επιπεδη ωστε να περιστρευεται με οποιον ανεμο κιαν φυσουσε δυομετρων διαμετρου 
η οποια κατελιγε σε ενα μοτερ αεροσιμπιεστη και με την περιστροφη σιμπιεζε αερα σε καδους υψηλης πιεσης που ειχε 
μαζεψει απο τα παλιατζιδικα [η ανακυκλωση στο μεγαλιο της] και μετα με ευκαμπτους σωληνες διατηρουσε το εργαστηριο του
που αποτελουνταν απο εργαλια [τριπανια-τριφτιρια-μοτερ του τορνου]αερος και χρεισημοποιουσε τον πιεσμενο αερα
για ολες τις δουλιες του,λιγο πριν αφισει την τελευτεα του πνωη πριν απο 12χρονια εμαθε για μια ευευρεση που ειχε κανει
ενας γαλλος για εναν κινιτηρα που λιτουργει με σιμπιεσμενο αερα και σε συνδιασμο με την δικη του κατασκευη θα ελινε 
πραγματικα το ενεργιακο του θεμα γιατι οι ποσοτιτες αερα που μπορουσε να αποθικευσει ειταν πραγματικα τεραστιες.

----------


## -nikos-

η καρδια της παραπανω κατασκευης 
κατοψη της επιπεδης φτεροτης

----------


## -nikos-

αιτηση ικα 2.jpgη κατοψη της φτεροτης

----------


## cloud_constructor

μηπως εχεις το λινκ της δημοσιευσης?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Για έμενα θα άξιζε άμα είχε τον χρόνο να ασχοληθεί να το έψαχνε και αυτό με τον μηχανισμό της καμινάδας μπορεί να γίνει …… *εμείς αυτήν που κατασκευάσαμε ούτε που την δοκιμάσαμε λόγο καταλήψεων*



Καλησπέρα,

γι'αυτό φαντάζομαι την εντάξατε στο πρόγραμμα ΄δαίδαλος΄ δηλ. καταδικασμένη σε αποτυχία. Αλλιώς θα την λέγατε ΄ίκαρός΄' όνομα που συμβολικά τουλάχιστον θα της έδινε... φτερά!!!

----------


## tiger135

Χρόνια πολλά σε ολους.    Για τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο ανεμογεννητριας ψάξτε στο διαδικτυο για" Savonius" Oρίστε και μια κατασκευή λιγο ογκώδης απο βαρέλια..http://www.amics21.com/laveritat/sav...or_english.pdf

----------


## -nikos-

> Χρόνια πολλά σε ολους. Για τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο ανεμογεννητριας ψάξτε στο διαδικτυο για" Savonius" Oρίστε και μια κατασκευή λιγο ογκώδης απο βαρέλια..http://www.amics21.com/laveritat/sav...or_english.pdf



η ιδια αρχη λιτουργιας μονο που επειδη ειναι πιο στενη και πιο ψηλη απομακρινεται αρκετα απο τη βαση του αξωνα με αποτελεσμα
να ασκιται μεγαλιτερη πιεση στο ρουλεμαν της βασης και μεγαλητερη δησκολια κεντραρισματος που θα μας δωσει περισωτερους
κραδασμους στις πολλες στροφες,αλλα μιας και το εχεις ψαξει αρκετα μηπως εχεις κανενα λινκ υποψην σου με κατασκευη
εμβολοφορου μοτερ πεπιεσμενου αερα?

----------


## Κοπρίτης

(Με διασκεδάζουν αφάνταστα τέτοια θέματα !!!)
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για να φτιάξουν ανεμογεννήτρια ας δουν πρώτα εδώ.
Για όσους δυσκολεύονται με τα Αγγλικά, δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις δυναμό αυτοκινήτου καθώς οι στροφές της ανεμογεννήτριας είναι λίγες και δεν επαρκούν για να "τριγκάρουν" το τύλιγμα. Οι τρελλοί στο λινκ βάζουν μουαγιέ από αυτοκίνητα (!!!) και φτιάχνουν τις δικές τους γεννήτριες με μαγνήτες νεομιδίου σύρμα και ξύλο. Οσο μεγαλώνει η διάμετρος της έλικας τόσο μειώνονται οι στροφές. 
Για αρχή, χρησιμοποιήστε όσοι θέλετε κανά ανεμιστήρα χωρίς εσωτερική πλακέτα να ανάψετε κανα LED !

----------


## spyropap

Namaste - Γεια σου ρε κοπρίτη!

Μπορούμε να δούμε πολλές έξυπνες ή όχι ιδέες από το utube.
Εσύ τι έχεις να μας προτείνεις?
Πώς να φτιάξουμε μια ανεμογεννήτρια που θα ανάβει LED?
Έχεις κάποιο σχέδιο να μας δείξεις?
Θέλω πολύ να ξοδέψω τον χρόνο μου φτιάχνοντας μια ανεμογεννήτρια 
από ανεμιστήρα που θα ανάβει μερικά LED J

----------


## windstav

Γεια σας,

δεν καταλαβαινω αν πραγματικα θελετε να φτιαξετε ανεμογεννητρια η αν κανετε πλακα.
παντως , οπως εχω γραψει και σε αλλη συζητιση,  με δυναμο αξονα ποδηλατου ,οχι αυτο που παταει το λαστιχο, μπορειτε να φτιαξετε ευκολα ενα συστημα που να φορτιζει  12βολτη μπαταρια με 6 Watt. 
Εδω υπαρχουν πολλες πληροφοριες. Αν και στα γερμανικα  , οι Φωτογραφιες ειναι κατατοπιστικες. 
http://www.daswindrad.de/forum/viewt...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Εχω φτιαξει και με δυο Δυναμο, με καλα αποτελεσματα.
Στο τελος τις σελιδας υπαρχει ενα σχετικο βιντεο.

http://www.daswindrad.de/forum/viewt...&sd=a&start=70

Καλη σας μερα

----------


## lastid

Σπύρο, μια που όπως λες έχεις χρόνο για ανεμογεννήτρια, να ρίξω μιαν ιδέα?

Νομίζω πως μια ενδιαφέρουσα έκδοση γεννήτριας θα ήταν αυτή της ιδιοκατασκευής με μεγάλο ξαπλωτό δίσκο. Και εξηγούμαι:
Το δυναμό αυτοκινήτου σχεδιάζεται για χρήση σε αυτοκίνητα. Εκεί έχουμε υψηλές στροφές, θέλουμε μικρό μέγεθος και επιπλέον δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τόσο η απόδοση μετατροπής.
Σε μία ανεμογεννήτρια όμως, όλα τα παραπάνω μπορούν κάλλιστα να ακυρωθούν. Οι υψηλές στροφές δεν είναι πάντα δυνατές ή επιθυμητές, το μέγεθος μπορεί να αυξηθεί  και η απόδοση θέλουμε να είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή. 
Τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε λοιπόν? Μα φυσικά, να επανασχεδιάσουμε την γεννήτρια:
A. Aυξάνοντας την ακτίνα της 
B. Aναδιατάσσοντας τις περιελίξεις και αλλάζοντας το σχήμα της γεννήτριας από κυλινδρικό σε δισκοειδές 
Γ. Προσθέτοντας τους μόνιμους μαγνήτες στον ρότορα αντί του στάτορα

Τα παραπάνω κάνουν πολύ πιο εύκολη μία ιδιοκατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας:
- Μαγνήτες νεοδυμίου σε μορφή κέρματος (μικροί, ισχυροί, φτηνοί) μπορούν να κολληθούν στην επιφάνεια ενός μεγάλου δίσκου (ρότορα), μακριά από το κέντρο του.
- Οι σπείρες της περιέλιξης απλώνονται εύκολα σε έναν στατικό δίσκο παράλληλο με τον δίσκο του ρότορα, χωρίς να απαιτούνται ψήκτρες και καρβουνάκια.
- Αν χρησιμοποιηθούν κάθετες φτερωτές όπως αυτές που αναφέρουν οι προλαλήσαντες, ο ρότορας μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί παράλληλα με την επιφάνεια της γης. Η στήριξή του μπορεί να γίνει όχι μόνο στο κέντρο του αλλά και στην περιφέρειά του. Μπορούν ακόμη να χρησιμοποιηθούν και μαγνήτες, οι ίδιοι που παράγουν έργο ή άλλοι, ώστε ο ρότορας να ίπταται σε μικρή απόσταση από τον στάτορα στηριζόμενος στην βαρύτητα! 
- Η στήριξη της φτερωτής στο έδαφος μπορεί να είναι ισχυρότερη και ανεξάρτητη της στήριξης του ρότορα, με τη βοήθεια του κατάλληλου μηχανισμού μετάδοσης κίνησης. Ένας απλός μηχανισμός είναι να κάνουμε τρύπες ή εγκοπές στο δίσκο του ρότορα και να περάσουμε μέσα τους στοιχεία της φτερωτής, αφήνοντάς τα να ολισθαίνουν ελεύθερα ως προς τον κατακόρυφο άξονα. Για την ακρίβεια, ο ρότορας θα μπορεί να μετακινείται ελεύθερα και να ισορροπεί λόγω των κατάλληλα τοποθετημένων μαγνητών, ενώ η φτερωτή θα μπορεί να έχει τον δικό της ανεξάρτητο μηχανισμό στήριξης.
- Η μεγάλη ακτίνα συνεπάγεται ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα μεταβολής του μαγνητικού πεδίου, άρα έχουμε καλή απόδοση και στις χαμηλές στροφές.
- Η μεγάλη ακτίνα του ρότορα και η μάζα των περιφερειακών μαγνητών του, δημιουργούν σχετικά μεγάλη αδράνεια στο ρότορα. Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να εκμεταλευόμαστε εύκολα τις μικρές ριπές αέρα. Τα πλεονεκτήματα όμως είναι ότι δεν θα μας ενοχλούν οι μικρές διακοπές αέρα, θα έχουμε σταθερή σχετικά ταχύτητα και θα είναι δυσκολότερο να αναπτυχθούν λόγω ξαφνικών ριπών αέρα υψηλές ταχύτητες περιστροφής που μπορεί να καταστρέψουν την γεννήτρια.
- Η κλίμακα μεγέθους μπορεί να μεταβληθεί αρκετά, κατασκευάζοντας σταδιακά μεγαλύτερα μοντέλα.
- Μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν μαγνήτες σε όλη την επιφάνεια του δίσκου, αυξάνοντας γεωμετρικά την απόδοση με την αύξηση της ακτίνας του.

----------


## -nikos-

Mπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο χωρις να μπουμε στην διαδικασια της ανακατασκευης
της γενητριας ,να αυξεισουμε μηχανικα τις στροφες με τροχαλιες και να προσθεσουμε βολαν στη βαση της 
γενητριας ,και ισως να ειναι καλο για τον δυναμο να τριγκαρεται σε ψιλοτερες στροφες ,ετσι δεν θα φρεναρει
την φτεροτη μας οταν προσπαθει να αποδωσει ρευμα,αν στα αυτοκινιτα απεδιδε απο τις χαμηλες στροφες το αυτοκινητο θα 
εσβυνε η θα εκεγε περισωτερα καυσιμα,εγω απο το λιγο που εχω ασχωλιθει το προβλημα πιο συχνα ειναι 
πως θα επιβραδινουμε την περιστροφη οταν φυσα πολυ γιατι πιστεψτε με η ταχητητα περιστροφης μιας καλοσχεδιασμενης
διφτερης δωκιμαζει πολυ συχνα τα ορια αντωχης της κατασκευης μας
-
-
και μια καλη ιδεα για την μεταδωση χωρις πολλες στρωφες της φτερωτης
ειναι να χρεισιμοποιησουμε το καρτερ απο σκουτερ [στους παλιτζηδες βρισκεις με 15-20ευρω]
συνδεωντας την φτερωτη στη θεση του στρωφαλου και το δυναμο στη θεση της ροδας
αξιωποιωντας ετσι το αυτοματο σασμαν και με τις ιδιες στρωφες στη φτερωτη θα δωσουμε 
στο δυναμο οσες στρωφες χρειαζετε αυτοματα[καλο?????]

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Φίλε μου, υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να ανάψεις ένα LED ! Βρες ένα ανεμιστήρα DC με 2 καλώδια και χωρίς ρύθμιση στροφών, συνήθως δεν έχει πλακέτα, γύρισε τον και μέτρα την έξοδο, θα βρεις τάση. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είναι φτιαγμένο για γεννήτρια, αλλά μπορείς να παίξεις μαζί του.
Αλλο, βρες ένα βηματικό κινητήρα από κανένα παλιό ρομποτικό ή χαλασμένο printer βάλτον στο τρυπάνι και γύρισέ τον μετρώντας τάση.
Υπάρχουν πολλά να κάνεις ! Καλύτερα διάβασε το λινκ που έβαλα νωρίτερα, έχει πολλά χρήσιμα, υπάρχει ακόμα μια γεννήτρια με ξυλο, δίνουν και σχέδια-διαστασεις-για να παίξουν τα παιδιά μαζί της.
Ξέρω ένα έργο που κάνανε σε χωριό της βορειας Αγγλίας, με μια ανεμογεννήτρια ζεσταίνανε με αντιστάσεις το σχολείο του χωριού.
Πάντως έχει πολλά προβλήματα όσο και ενδιαφέρον  !!!!!

----------


## -nikos-

> Mπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο χωρις να μπουμε στην διαδικασια της ανακατασκευης
> της γενητριας ,να αυξεισουμε μηχανικα τις στροφες με τροχαλιες και να προσθεσουμε βολαν στη βαση της 
> γενητριας ,και ισως να ειναι καλο για τον δυναμο να τριγκαρεται σε ψιλοτερες στροφες ,ετσι δεν θα φρεναρει
> την φτεροτη μας οταν προσπαθει να αποδωσει ρευμα,αν στα αυτοκινιτα απεδιδε απο τις χαμηλες στροφες το αυτοκινητο θα 
> εσβυνε η θα εκεγε περισωτερα καυσιμα,εγω απο το λιγο που εχω ασχωλιθει το προβλημα πιο συχνα ειναι 
> πως θα επιβραδινουμε την περιστροφη οταν φυσα πολυ γιατι πιστεψτε με η ταχητητα περιστροφης μιας καλοσχεδιασμενης
> διφτερης δωκιμαζει πολυ συχνα τα ορια αντωχης της κατασκευης μας
> -
> -
> ...



να προσθεσω και κατι πολυ συμαντικο στην κατασκευη ανεμογενητριας
και αυτο ειναι η πολυ καλη γειωση ολων των κινητων μερων
γιατι με την τριβη με τον αερα συγκεντρονετε μεγαλη ποσοτητα στατικου 
ηλεκτρισμου που μπορει να προσελκισει κεραυνους και εκτος απο την καταστροφη 
της κατασκευης το ηλεκτρομαγνητηκο κυμα να κανει ζημια στις οικιακες συκευες

----------

